# Amish builder near Ionia County



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone on here know of any Amish builders near Ionia County? I am planning on building a 30x40 pole barn this summer.

I was planning on building it myself, however I may consider having an amish crew put it up for the right price. Any suggestions?


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Schrock and sons construction. Top notch quality.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

cakebaker said:


> Schrock and sons construction. Top notch quality.



Are they located in Vickeryville? Any contact info?


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Hunting18 said:


> Are they located in Vickeryville? Any contact info?


989 640 8574. This is Leonard's cell as a couple years ago. I think I heard his son is running it now.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

FISHMANMARK said:


> 989 640 8574. This is Leonard's cell as a couple years ago. I think I heard his son is running it now.



Thanks!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

They are Mennonites , by the way.
Some of them are touchy about being called Amish.
Going to see some of them here shortly. I'll check on the phone number for sure if you want.
Also , at least one boy split off on his own doing just steel roofs.
The wife and I are taxi drivers for them sometimes.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

jackbob42 said:


> They are Mennonites , by the way.
> Some of them are touchy about being called Amish.
> Going to see some of them here shortly. I'll check on the phone number for sure if you want.
> Also , at least one boy split off on his own doing just steel roofs.
> The wife and I are taxi drivers for them sometimes.



I figured they must be Mennonite when he posted a cell phone number. If you happen to get the # that would be great. But don't go out of your way.

Have you seen any of there work before while taxiing them?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The folks I talked with said the boys took over for Leonard.
You can still call him and he'll get you hooked up with the boys , they said.
The young man I know works for the son that does the steel roofs.
He and his brothers put a steel roof on my house last spring , as a side job. His boss , Ryan Schrock , OK'd it.
Those boys work hard and fast. No complaints whatsoever.
His younger brother works for Country Boy Builders , also Mennonites. 
Their number is 989-831-0338. Harlan Martin is the owners name. They are out of Sheridan.
They do pole barns and such also.
If the Schrock's are too busy.
Haven't seen any work other than my house as we don't drive the work crews around , yet . 
Maybe after I retire. LOL


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Good old Sheridan, brings back memories. Good luck with your barn.


----------

